# Schutzkappe für Flash Voyager 32 GB USB 3.0 nachkaufbar?



## hotfirefox (19. Februar 2014)

*Schutzkappe für Flash Voyager 32 GB USB 3.0 nachkaufbar?*

Hey, ist es möglich die Schutzkappe aus der Überschrift nachzukaufen bei euch?
Auf der Homepage wurde ich leider nicht fündig.


----------



## Bluebeard (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schutzkappe für Flash Voyager 32 GB USB 3.0 nachkaufbar?*

Hi hotfirefox,

ich muss mal schauen ob ich hier Schutzkappe noch besorgen kann. Magst dich mal via PN bei mir melden?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## hotfirefox (12. April 2014)

*AW: Schutzkappe für Flash Voyager 32 GB USB 3.0 nachkaufbar?*

Hat ein bissel gedauert aber ich habe neue Kappen für den Stick bekommen und das kostenlos 
Vielen dank dafür, das nenne ich guten Kundenservice.


----------



## Bluebeard (15. April 2014)

*AW: Schutzkappe für Flash Voyager 32 GB USB 3.0 nachkaufbar?*

Hi hotfirefox,

schön das es endlich geklappt hat! 

Viele Grüße!


----------

